# Okay, meet my new Foster, Earl!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Earl came on board on Thursday. Edie had contacted me a few days earlier. He was on the "Red" list, and only for adoption through Rescue.
Well, I had to go out of town, and this little guy was haunting me. Edie called my cell, said, "have Brad pull him". I was sooooo excited to get home. Yep, I came home to this little old man. 

He is a doll baby. Very touching. I can't believe he's here!!

Thank you, Edie!! He means the world to many, already.

So he's around 15-years-old, and I believe that's true.

I will get updated pics within a few days. So, for now, here's my boy.:wub:

Oh, Edie, will you please post the "shaved" pic? I'm having probs with my imagecave.

He's such a good boy, everyone. I adore the seniors. He goes for his dental on Tuesday. I can't wait, as his teeth are wrotten, and he will feel so much better. 

Hey!!! Have I said how much I love him? YIPEEEE!!!

*So here's Earl in OC Shelter:*


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Deb WOW, my heart is so touched that these precious ones get to live with YOU...:good post - perfect


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh bless your heart Deb for taking him in. The seniors all need a loving/comfortable home to spend the rest of their days in.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - you must be a tootsie pop. Kind of crunchy on the outside and all kinds of gushy on the inside. :wub: Look at that boy, Earl -- oh, he is so lucky to be moving in with you. You have a heart of gold.:thumbsup: I want my DS to send me to you when I'm in my golden years. It's about time I got spoiled. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'll be over next week.:w00t:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Poor old guy! So glad he is with you now, can't wait to see his cleaned up pictures!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - give him lots of hugs from us!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Deb, I dont have the shaved down pic, cause I was waiting on you to take a new one.LOL He looks so much cuter with his hair cut. He also has major ear infections and so thats why the ears are out. Hope you were able to get the meds for him or will on tuesday,. I bet it will take a few years off that 15 with the teeth taken care of. Thanks for your loving heart Deb. Hugs,Edie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Deb my heart broke seeing his OC shelter pic. You have such a big heart. How does the rest of your clan like him? Can't wait to see pics of him with his new 'do.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Deb, you truly are an angel.
You saving him and giving him a good life is beautiful and touching beyond words!
Jenna:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He's going to have such a nice time with you. Hi Earl! Deb, you are a pearl.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How can anyone do this to such a precious one? I'm a soft touch for those seniors too... He's a real heart grabber for sure... He's going to have a very happy life now....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb, you are the best!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

LOVE HIM. Let me know if I can help in any way, Deb.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub: Your the best Deb!! Earl to so very blessed to have you.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hereby KNIGHT you the Duke of Earl! :wub: This new royal life which you are about to embark upon---fit for a king! :yes:
Welcome to SM Sir Earl!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, this boy loves men. Maybe one of your retired gentleman would like him for a companion. Deb thinks he was some man's sweet boy. Very sad to see how they end up and you can tell they have been loved/


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Gigi, Maybe one of your retired gentleman would like him for a companion. /


Hey now, I'll take a retired gentlemen!! :chili:

Come on Edie, first come, first served. And I want to be "serviced" :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Hey now, I'll take a retired gentlemen!! :chili:
> 
> Come on Edie, first come, first served. And I want to be "serviced" :thumbsup:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Oh, Debbie. You kill me. I agree. You're due!!:aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Hey now, I'll take a retired gentlemen!! :chili:
> 
> Come on Edie, first come, first served. And I want to be "serviced" :thumbsup:


Deb, 
You don't want him too retired. You're hilarious. 
Aww, welcome little Earl the Pearl. You're precious!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Earl, you have hit the jackpot!!! I can't wait to see your new hair cut!

Deb, you are the best!!!!!

Linda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay for Earl, you are now part of the famous Casa Del Caca! Deb, thanks for saving another precious life. You rock!

And if you get serviced, send him to NY - I'll take sloppy seconds at this point.:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Earl is doing,can't wait to see his new piccies!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Deb, you and Edie are amazing and inspire all of us to think of what we can do to make a difference! I know Earl will enjoy his time with you. I know he will blossom under your care.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

god bless u edie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bless your heart!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb,
You must have had a vacancy at Casa Del Caca. I don’t know how you could hold a fulltime job and care for these babies. I have to admit I even think Earl :thumbsup:should be shaved down. How many fluffs’ do you have now? You have a heart of gold. :wub: Whatever happened to your bird?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bonnie's mommie said:


> yay for earl, you are now part of the famous casa del caca! Deb, thanks for saving another precious life. You rock!
> 
> And if you get serviced, send him to ny - *i'll take sloppy seconds at this point.*:chili:


:eek2_gelb2::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Deborah said:


> Deb,
> You must have had a vacancy at Casa Del Caca. I don’t know how you could hold a fulltime job and care for these babies. I have to admit I even think Earl :thumbsup:should be shaved down. How many fluffs’ do you have now? You have a heart of gold. :wub: Whatever happened to your bird?


Yup, there is always a vacancy at Casa del Caca ~LOL

My vet is an Aviary Specialist, and Stevie Ray now lives with him.
It broke my heart, but it was best for all concerned, especially my precious bird. He's in the best of hands.

Earl was definately shaved down. He's a tiny little bug. So cute.
I know you will hate to hear this, but I'm taking the rest in next week
for a shaving ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Earl went in for a dental on Tuesday. I've been so busy, and mostly 
out of town, I had to laugh when the vet called and said he only had
4 teeth in the first place. I had no idea, I thought he had a full mouth 
of teeth. I'm such a dumbass ~ :HistericalSmiley:

In any case, he had those four removed, and now there are none.

Earl is certainly the hit of the ball with my male friends. He just adores
them. I've had a couple of men mention they would take him in a minute,
if they could. One is never home, and the other has an "out of control" 
Min Pin Puppy. Earl is older than dirt, so wouldn't appreciate that. :blink:

Lovies to you!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Yay for Earl, you are now part of the famous Casa Del Caca! Deb, thanks for saving another precious life. You rock!
> 
> And if you get serviced, send him to NY - I'll take sloppy seconds at this point.:chili:


You are cracking me up, Girlfriend!! :HistericalSmiley:

I'm tired of servicing myself ~ :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Earl is such a precious fluff :wub: look at those super sweet eyes :wub: truely is a window to the soul.

Deb, I luv ya for what you do!

hugs
Kat


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Such bawdy talk, ladies! Love it! Edie, we will have to see if some of the retirement communities I've been leaving flyers at conjure up some old dudes fit to be Earl's new daddy. Hmmmm, maybe I should use the "old as dirt" byline, LOL. 
Deb, I am dying to see him and kiss him, or at least a pic. Come on girl, he can't move that fast at his age, can he?
Oooh, grooming day at Casa De Caca coming up. Bring on the naked doggies!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, he looks so sad in that shelter photo. 15 and no teeth? Hmmm. my Whisper might like him. I have to tell you, no teeth = no bad breath, I have found. Whisper gives the sweetest kisses. Just be warned, he will have trouble holding his little tongue in his mouth with no teeth. Whisper sleeps with her tongue hanging out and it dries up. Really. I have to push it back into her mouth :HistericalSmiley:
Deb, if he is anything like my Whisper he is going to make someone a GREAT little friend. Please post pics of him and give him kisses from us.:wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Hey now, I'll take a retired gentlemen!! :chili:
> 
> Come on Edie, first come, first served. And I want to be "serviced" :thumbsup:


LMAO!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I want to see pictures of sweet Earl all cleaned up. Only 4 teeth? Poor baby, how can he eat? He sure is lucky to have you and Edie helping him out.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Deb you are such an angel. Can't wait to see updated pictures. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i wanna see pics too !


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My rescued mini-mini schnauzer had her last 4 teeth removed and her tongue isn't hanging out and she slurps up her kibble that's been soaked in warm water.  And she seems so much happier. 

So I am optimistic for little Earl, too!  

Sure would love to see him .... :wub:


----------

